# Strobe Video Thread



## Snowman19

Let's Start a Strobe video thread

http://s136.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid136.photobucket.com/albums/q187/GrassMan19/Sealcoatinglogo004.flv

And at night
http://s136.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid136.photobucket.com/albums/q187/GrassMan19/Sealcoatinglogo005.flv


----------



## lazerslicer

Very nice snowman very bright at night u gonna add any to the tail lights


----------



## Snowman19

Yeah, Once i get some cash to work with i want 6 more LED bars, like the ones in the grill, 2 on the rear and 2 on both step rails
Im am a light fanatic, it might look like to much, thats only because it is.


----------



## jt5019

What brand lights do you have in the grill and can you get them in blue? I love the flash patterns but need blue once i finish firefighter 1. Ill get of video of my ambers when its not raining out


----------



## Snowman19

I know they come in Clear, Amber, and Red. Not sure on the Blue. Firefighter is red though. Unless its different where you are?
Oh, They are called Wacker 4 Bulb LED with 19 different patterns. They are sweet. I got them through a friend who got them cheap.
But i think you can get them on ebay.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

reposting mine here......

http://s128.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid128.photobucket.com/albums/p169/mcwlandscaping/MVI_0910-1.flv


----------



## jt5019

Yeah firefighter is blue and amber here... unless you are an officer they can have red ,blue and amber


----------



## JohnnyU

Not very good quality, but here's my truck:
http://s77.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid77.photobucket.com/albums/j47/Junes84/MVI_1190.flv

http://s77.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid77.photobucket.com/albums/j47/Junes84/MVI_1191.flv


----------



## DBL

snowman whats up with the strobes on the backrack they dont seem to be making an impression


----------



## mcwlandscaping

JohnnyU....what ligths are you using next to yout toolbox??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i just put on my emergency flashers when i feel the need.


----------



## William B.

Nice vids everyone. I think we need a thread full of videos. Doesnt matter if its strobes or equipment movin snow or what.


----------



## JohnnyU

mcwlandscaping;347887 said:


> JohnnyU....what ligths are you using next to yout toolbox??


None of the LED's show up very bright do they? The camera didn't capture the strobe flashes very well either. It's a still camera that takes video as well, albeit not very well...

They were some I picked up at a local lighting shop about 3 years ago, "Gen I" I think. I'd like to get a newer pair of TIR3's or similar with the Gen 3 LEDs in them.


----------



## Snowman19

DBL;347884 said:


> snowman whats up with the strobes on the backrack they dont seem to be making an impression


Not really sure why they arent showing up on the camera, because they are bright in person. Everyones lights look sweet.


----------



## YardMedic

So what do people think they're achieving with grill lights while plowing? Corner strobes are about all the front lighting a truck needs. Roof & rear can accomplish the 360 degree visibility. 

I've worked with too many FD whackers who think more is better. No, adequate is better.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

YardMedic;348196 said:


> So what do people think they're achieving with grill lights while plowing? Corner strobes are about all the front lighting a truck needs. Roof & rear can accomplish the 360 degree visibility.
> 
> I've worked with too many FD whackers who think more is better. No, adequate is better.


Was wondering the same thing about the grill lights. I could see them maybe used on a salt/de-icing truck that doesn't have a plow. But thats about the only time it would make sense to me


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Fun....a hobby....like the looks of it......looks cool


----------



## YardMedic

Ok, so no offense to anyone this might apply to, but it seems that some people have more money than brains when it comes to things they do. If anyone IS offended by this, then it is probably true for them. 

People blow $$ foolishly and wonder how it is they don't have money when it's really needed. To each his own, and good luck to everyone


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

YardMedic;348220 said:


> Ok, so no offense to anyone this might apply to, but it seems that some people have more money than brains when it comes to things they do. If anyone IS offended by this, then it is probably true for them.
> 
> People blow $$ foolishly and wonder how it is they don't have money when it's really needed. To each his own, and good luck to everyone


YardMedic how does it feel to be a jerk, jerk  Maybe its a hobby for them, or it brings them joy. Maybe instead of drinking  all the time they work on their trucks or maybe the don't go out as much or watch movies. Everyone needs to spend there money on something. At least they like it, and they are doing something productive.

To each his own, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Snowman19

Well Said Grassbusters, I knew starting this thread would bring the JERKS out!!!! I'm in this business because i love doing it. i have fun making my truck look cool and put everything i have into it.

oh and sweet looking trucks to those who have posted.


----------



## YardMedic

Hey relax -- I wasn't pointing to you! I agree completely with you about many things being better than drinking all the time. What is apparent, though, is that too many overlook the big picture and fail to think about longterm responsibilities (it's something more common in the younger crowd). As I said, I wasn't directing anything at you, but I did make a point to others that offense taken may be well earned. SO many of us here have good business plans and do quite well with life, and I'm definitely acknowledging that.


----------



## JohnnyU

Actually, you would be surprised by how well you can see the grille lights even with the plow raised for transport. I've got an "adequate" amount of warning systems, although "adequate" is a highly subjective point....

The more important thing to remember here is that that truck is not strictly used for plowing snow. The lights are obviously used year-round as well. Visibility is the name of the game.....


----------



## stroker79

Here is a crappy vid of my new slimlighter. Its firing through the factory tinted rear window and still SUPER bright. I want to get the TIR3s and put them around the truck later on but this will work for now. Also youll see that its VERY directional. I think all I need to do is change the lenses. Im working on that tomorrow.

http://s144.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/truckdecal008.flv


----------



## stroker79

Well, I got my new front LED strobes in. They are really nice and will buy more in the future for other trucks. They are the Sound Off predator IIs with gen 4 LEDs. They are so bright its painfull. They are very expensive though, I think I paid $149 each from LSH which is a great company compared to others ive dealt with. I still have some other lighting coming but will post them when I get them.

http://s144.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/Strobesinactionfinal.flv


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

I dont have any vids yet, Il work on it tho. As to what yardmedic said, theres more uses for the lights that I put on then just plowing, and for me its like thats how I customize my truck, just like someone who puts a lift kit on or different rims ect ect.


----------



## iakentdoz

This is mine. Still have a few more TIR3'S to add to the back rack, if LHS ever get them to me.

http://s174.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid174.photobucket.com/albums/w90/iakentdoz/07012804.flv


----------



## trickyricky

Here is my salt truck and one of my plow truck.
Dont know how to put the vid on the post like you guys did.


----------



## PORTER 05

*Iakentdoz*

IAKENTDOZ

sweet lights....but is it just me but when you where coming around the back of the truck did you step on a glass bottle or somthing casue it sounded like that then right then you like stumbled...hope youre ok...

lol you should get back in the truck, sounds like youre outa breath,.....


----------



## iakentdoz

PORTER 05;363884 said:


> IAKENTDOZ
> 
> sweet lights....but is it just me but when you where coming around the back of the truck did you step on a glass bottle or somthing casue it sounded like that then right then you like stumbled...hope youre ok...
> 
> lol you should get back in the truck, sounds like youre outa breath,.....


LOL, -10 Deg and ICE makes it sound like glass and at that temp it is hard to breath plus I wanted to get out of the road way before a car hit me.
Plus it was the first video I took with the new camera, I will take some better one's later. Just a note the front lights are TIR6's under the bumber.


----------



## Yaz

Nice lights everyone!

Hmm... Count me in for one of the people blow $$ foolishly. I'm lucky I can afford too. 

Who the the hell here has the right to tell me or anyone else what to do. If were asking for financial advise we certainly wouldn't be be doing so on plowsite. 

PS I only have a single strobe, I blow my money on bigger stuff.payup 

Butt now that it stupid ( to some of us) I'm may go buy the most expensive lights (because I can) and make you mad...lol.

Signed the ballbuster of the ballbusters


----------



## Jt13speed

Sweet lights everyone. Hey trickyricky are those LED flashers on your lightbar? Do you have an arrowstick on the backrack also? You ever run the rotators and flashers, man thats alot of lights. How about maybe a video of the rotators on? Thanks everyone


----------



## trickyricky

Jt13speed;364018 said:


> Sweet lights everyone. Hey trickyricky are those LED flashers on your lightbar? Do you have an arrowstick on the backrack also? You ever run the rotators and flashers, man thats alot of lights. How about maybe a video of the rotators on? Thanks everyone


Ya there led's in the bottom of the light bar and a arrowstick in the back. I'll see if i have a vid of all them on

edit for vid Thats my truck with all the lights on.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

trickyricky;364058 said:


> Ya there led's in the bottom of the light bar and a arrowstick in the back. I'll see if i have a vid of all them on
> 
> edit for vid Thats my truck with all the lights on.


thats a neat video!!! how packed together is that snow when you go and push it??


----------



## carcrz

Great videos guys! I am starting to look for a setup myself & it gave me some ideas. I will probably do the light all the way around as I do quite a little roadside work - both facing traffic & not.


----------



## stroker79

This is one of my favorite threads on here. Im bumpin this up since it might be helpful this time of year. Also, is there a way we can get it moved to the new strobe thread?

I found a video I never posted before. The lights on the side are Whelen LIN3s

http://i144.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/lotsofthings038.flv


----------



## ford6.9

stroker how did you mount that on the side? and what kind of light is that if i may ask


----------



## DaySpring Services

they kinda look like tir 3's


----------



## stroker79

ford6.9;402856 said:


> stroker how did you mount that on the side? and what kind of light is that if i may ask


They are the Whelen LIN3s basically the same as the TIR but have a different reflector plate and are far less directional. they look a little brighter than the TIRs as well.

They are mounted with a screw on each side of the light and a hole in the middle of the light through the fender to put the wires through. I was so scared i was not going to like the way they look there but i think they turned out great. It was very nerve racking drilling 3 holes into the fender on each side!


----------



## groundbreakers

Wow .... Here We Go Again >>>> Jealousy !!!!!!!!!!!! Lol .. AT least the guy is doin something contructive with money ... and not something else with it


----------



## Mark13

groundbreakers;402889 said:


> Wow .... Here We Go Again >>>> Jealousy !!!!!!!!!!!! Lol .. AT least the guy is doin something contructive with money ... and not something else with it


What was that about?


----------



## ford6.9

stroker they look great. thats why i asked how you mounted it, i would love to have something on my sides, but done wanna drill, i was thinking of maybe getting a backrack and mounting something on them but i love the "stock" look that gives


----------



## stroker79

Thanks, Thats what I wanted is a nice stock look. I had them for a week before I had the courage to finally start drilling. I wanted them there from the beggining because its different and I had a good feeling that it would look good. I sure am glad it does. Its funny because alot of people in trucks look at them as they pull up to me at stop lights and such. Hopefully there are thinking good thoughts, lol. I originally wanted something alot more flush with the truck but I didnt want to drill a huge hole in the fender and I hate the grommet system since they dont look good unless on a big rig.



ford6.9;402904 said:


> stroker they look great. thats why i asked how you mounted it, i would love to have something on my sides, but done wanna drill, i was thinking of maybe getting a backrack and mounting something on them but i love the "stock" look that gives


----------



## groundbreakers

mark13 - sorry i read something earlier in this thread ... kinda got me a lil irritated .. but now that i read it again .... it was kinda dumb ... didnt want to get off the subject .. LOL


----------



## Mark13

groundbreakers;403069 said:


> mark13 - sorry i read something earlier in this thread ... kinda got me a lil irritated .. but now that i read it again .... it was kinda dumb ... didnt want to get off the subject .. LOL


No harm done. I was just tryin to figure out what you were so upset about. I thought maybe stroker with all his cool lights was upsetting you.


----------



## CNY Plow

*strobes, top lights, etc*

I personaly do not like a lot of lights on my vehicle.

But safety and visibility are the issues.

I have never understood why top lights, side and rear strobe are not part of the sno-plow-prep package. Some mfr's do put the top light switch and wiring in place (but they won't tell you where the plug is hidden - I found one taped to the roof over the driver seat once, not next to the dome light where you would expect to find it) [03 chevy].

I want to see and be seen and I'm glad/hopeful I can help someone stay on the road when visibilty is down to 3 feet. Not-to-mention helping them avoid hitting me.

Many residential customers do not appreciate the lights flashing into their homes and even complain about it. I tell them "It's the law."

Oh yea, on that note; I don't know about all the other states but here in New York it's against the law to back out of a driveway - even if you're plowing!!!!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

CNY Plow;403503 said:


> I personaly do not like a lot of lights on my vehicle.
> 
> But safety and visibility are the issues.
> 
> I have never understood why top lights, side and rear strobe are not part of the sno-plow-prep package. Some mfr's do put the top light switch and wiring in place (but they won't tell you where the plug is hidden - I found one taped to the roof over the driver seat once, not next to the dome light where you would expect to find it) [03 chevy].
> 
> I want to see and be seen and I'm glad/hopeful I can help someone stay on the road when visibilty is down to 3 feet. Not-to-mention helping them avoid hitting me.
> 
> Many residential customers do not appreciate the lights flashing into their homes and even complain about it. I tell them "It's the law."
> 
> Oh yea, on that note; I don't know about all the other states but here in New York it's against the law to back out of a driveway - even if you're plowing!!!!!!!


id say move


----------



## Snowman19

Wow, Im Glad this Thread has taken off so much since i last read, Can't Wait to get some vids of my new setup. I think you are all going to like it! And some of you are going to comment on how many lights i need on my vehicle, and how much money i wasted on safety. i will post a video in a couple weeks when i finally get all the lights in and mounted.


----------



## csx5197

Yeah can't wait,


----------



## Spinman710

Here's my setup. eBay specials. Little strobes in the cab lights and a dual unit facing forward with two separates facing rearward below the cab height...bright as all get out. Reflects off street sights a half mile away...Love them.



I'll have to read up on posting video...I like it when you don't have to leave this site...


----------



## stroker79

looks pretty cool! i will admit its really hard to see though. All I can really see is the lights blinking.


----------



## Spinman710

Yeah, it stinks...I did it on a totally black street with only moonlight...I should have done it in a parking lot...maybe tonight I'll try again...


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Well its not on a truck yet, one I was going to get was sold out from underneath me but oh well. 49" 911EP Millennium Bar, Has way too many patterns for me to decide what I want but heres three lol.


----------



## Spinman710

I like that bar...full coverage...better than I have...Here's an updated video with more light...you can see the strobes mounted in the cab lights better...wife would KILL me if I bought a new bar though...Don't mind the "primer camo"...I'm fixing her as time allows...



Can anyone tell me how to get this video to act like the first one posted (so nothing pops up, it just plays in the same place you click on?)


----------



## Mark13

Man Wesley, that second pattern will give someone a seizure.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

I like how you did that with the old chev, I got a 48" Code 3 4 strobe MX7000 with flashers arrow stick and intersection sweeps on my 86 K3500 but takes way too many amps and you cant run all of it for very long before the bat starts wearing, but its only got the 70 amp alt. No vid but heres some pics.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Mark13;407444 said:


> Man Wesley, that second pattern will give someone a seizure.


Heck you should see some of the other ones it has.


----------



## Spinman710

Other than the strobe tubes in the cab lights (pain to wire by the way) the other ones are all LED, hardly any draw...I'd love to put a light bar like yours on my back rack...seizure is right...I though I felt ill when I looked at my patterns, damn, I'd have to have some saltines and ginger ale after looking at those for a little bit...


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Yea, I would normaly never spend alot of money on any lighting, Iv always found deals, I see that the LED bar i got usually goes for 700-1000 used, i got mine for 500, most iv ever spent on a lightbar but it will last me forever. The MX bars i have i got for less then 330 bucks. Most people will spend 700-800 bucks on a mini liberty or something, i figure why not spend less and get more of a bar.


----------



## Spinman710

Good idea...I think I spent 5 bucks each on the cab strobes and something like 90 each for the LED's...


----------



## stroker79

Wesley's Lawn;407456 said:


> Yea, I would normaly never spend alot of money on any lighting, Iv always found deals, I see that the LED bar i got usually goes for 700-1000 used, i got mine for 500, most iv ever spent on a lightbar but it will last me forever. The MX bars i have i got for less then 330 bucks. Most people will spend 700-800 bucks on a mini liberty or something, i figure why not spend less and get more of a bar.


where did you get that bar for that price?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Local guy that has a bunch of 911EP products. He has another one but its a parts bar, theres a short somewhere in the bar, so its a parts bar for 300. There was a 60" on ebay that went for 405, plus 50 for shipping but it was red/blue. and a 49" that went for 330 plus shipping but was also red/blue. You can swap them out real easy but the trouble is finding the leds cheap enough.


----------



## Donny O.

Wesley's Lawn;407424 said:


> Well its not on a truck yet, one I was going to get was sold out from underneath me but oh well. 49" 911EP Millennium Bar, Has way too many patterns for me to decide what I want but heres three lol.


every time you go out plowing just switch to the next patern....that way you don't have to decide!!

I currently have no lights at all on my truck so i probably have no right posting here anyway, but I will have soemthing before snow falls....even if it is jsut a single rotater up top.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Nice lights every one


Snowman what truck is that?


----------



## Mark13

Here is a video and some pictures of my dads bday present. 


















Lights are Whelen Tir6.


----------



## stroker79

those suckers are bright!

Why did you get blue? are you also a volunteer figherfighter?


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;408159 said:


> those suckers are bright!
> 
> Why did you get blue? are you also a volunteer figherfighter?


Those are on my dads 02 chevy. He is a "professional" firefighter, thats his job(s). He is on two different departments. I want to get some amber ones for my truck in the future.


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*Those are nice*

I like the Tir6s in the grill they look good, i just got my whelen 500 series linears in today for the back of my toolbox, ill have to get some video and pics of them once there installed and my current fire department light setups


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;408177 said:


> Those are on my dads 02 chevy. He is a "professional" firefighter, thats his job(s). He is on two different departments. I want to get some amber ones for my truck in the future.


oh ok, i just didnt want you to get busted for the using the wrong color lights. They look really nice and are very bright. Nice job


----------



## Snowman19

Supper Grassy;407677 said:


> Nice lights every one
> 
> Snowman what truck is that?


01' 2500HD 8100 Vortec (give me a week or so and i will post my new vids. Getting busy right now)


----------



## Wicked500R

Here is my Whelen Patriot LFL with corner strobes and 2 center LED's..
http://i74.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/Wicked500R/1030071747.flv
http://i74.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/Wicked500R/1030071745.flv


----------



## Mark13

Videos no worky.


----------



## topdj

CNY Plow;403503 said:


> I personaly do not like a lot of lights on my vehicle.
> 
> But safety and visibility are the issues.
> 
> I have never understood why top lights, side and rear strobe are not part of the sno-plow-prep package. Some mfr's do put the top light switch and wiring in place (but they won't tell you where the plug is hidden - I found one taped to the roof over the driver seat once, not next to the dome light where you would expect to find it) [03 chevy].
> 
> I want to see and be seen and I'm glad/hopeful I can help someone stay on the road when visibilty is down to 3 feet. Not-to-mention helping them avoid hitting me.
> 
> Many residential customers do not appreciate the lights flashing into their homes and even complain about it. I tell them "It's the law."
> 
> Oh yea, on that note; I don't know about all the other states but here in New York it's against the law to back out of a driveway - even if you're plowing!!!!!!!


WHAT what do you mean you cant back out of a driveway? if you have a single car garage you dont have a choice?


----------



## AintNoFun

just curious what you guys need all these lights for to plow parking lots at 2 in the morning or worse yet plow driveways?? i live in a very urban/populated area and rarely see cars on the road but the wackers are out full blown with the lights on, lol...


----------



## stroker79

AintNoFun;422921 said:


> just curious what you guys need all these lights for to plow parking lots at 2 in the morning or worse yet plow driveways?? i live in a very urban/populated area and rarely see cars on the road but the wackers are out full blown with the lights on, lol...


Well if I plowed only ay 2 in morning I probably would not need the lights but around here is snows during the day time too so I use them then so I am more visable to the the clueless that shouldnt be driving during a snowstorm anyway.

I also consider it a hobby and have fun with it.


----------



## Detroitdan

Wesley's Lawn;407424 said:


> Well its not on a truck yet, one I was going to get was sold out from underneath me but oh well. 49" 911EP Millennium Bar, Has way too many patterns for me to decide what I want but heres three lol.


Oh my aching head! That is the sickest light bar I have ever seen! Where are you going to be able to use that? Seems like too much for snowplowing, at least those wicked crazy fast patterns. I wouldn't mind having that on my cruiser for a pursuit mode. That would have to drive people crazy though for most circumstances, don't you think? I can see using it for a mall or store parking lot while it's open and there's people running to and fro, but I can't imagine using it at night. Man is that cool though.

I just got a 12 head Edge strobe bar, I'm pretty sure its going to be too much for the residential stuff I do, and the parking lots I do are almost always at night when they're closed and I don't need the lights. I've been wondering why I'm going to all the trouble of setting this bar up when I'll probably hate it. Oh yeah, because it was free and I love hoopty lights.


----------



## murphyslaw




----------



## big bird

Snowman19;348269 said:


> Well Said Grassbusters, I knew starting this thread would bring the JERKS out!!!! I'm in this business because i love doing it. i have fun making my truck look cool and put everything i have into it.
> 
> oh and sweet looking trucks to those who have posted.


i have strobe lights on my o3 2500 hd they are cool


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Here's a few I have from installation jobs and also our trucks.

05 Chevy Side Warning






Rear Warning






04 F150 Installation Demo Truck Front






Upper Level Warning






CAT 226 Warning - Same setup on rear also


----------



## AintNoFun

we do landscaping on heavy/highway projects. in this past week one worker was killed in a job site on north jersey and one was injured on a different job from people driving through the worksite and hitting them. so you think with all the cops, cones, arrowboards, crash trucks people would be more cautious, right...... people on the road are idiots anyway and by adding 32 strobes to your truck and make it more of a distraction in snowy conditions your gonna stop that? im all for a few, but come on...



stroker79;422938 said:


> Well if I plowed only ay 2 in morning I probably would not need the lights but around here is snows during the day time too so I use them then so I am more visable to the the clueless that shouldnt be driving during a snowstorm anyway.
> 
> I also consider it a hobby and have fun with it.


----------



## stroker79

AintNoFun;429289 said:


> we do landscaping on heavy/highway projects. in this past week one worker was killed in a job site on north jersey and one was injured on a different job from people driving through the worksite and hitting them. so you think with all the cops, cones, arrowboards, crash trucks people would be more cautious, right...... people on the road are idiots anyway and by adding 32 strobes to your truck and make it more of a distraction in snowy conditions your gonna stop that? im all for a few, but come on...


I hear ya but imagine if they didnt have any lights, arrowboards or crach trucks! there would be alot more than just one accident i bet! ***** happens but that doesnt mean you go around inviting it either. I at least feel safer having some strobes on my truck and doing what i can to be seen. Besides, I only have minimal warning lights on my truck anyway, I dont think that 2 in the front, one on each side and one in the back is overboard.


----------



## stroker79

also, im sorry to hear about the killed worker, that really is unfortunate. if you knew him i send my condolences.


----------



## AintNoFun

like i said in my last post im all for warning and if helps just one time its worth it, but i think you can over do it is my point... i just hate it when im driving around in the snow and i got every joe pro wanna be contractor with blinding lights on driving down the highways to go plow his next resi driveway and its a pet peeve i have...



stroker79;429317 said:


> I hear ya but imagine if they didnt have any lights, arrowboards or crach trucks! there would be alot more than just one accident i bet! ***** happens but that doesnt mean you go around inviting it either. I at least feel safer having some strobes on my truck and doing what i can to be seen. Besides, I only have minimal warning lights on my truck anyway, I dont think that 2 in the front, one on each side and one in the back is overboard.


----------



## stroker79

AintNoFun;429341 said:


> i just hate it when im driving around in the snow and i got every joe pro wanna be contractor with blinding lights on driving down the highways to go plow his next resi driveway and its a pet peeve i have...


LOL, around here no one really has or at least uses warning lights. I do commercial work so im not sure about our resi route drivers. Good luck this year! payup


----------



## Donny O.

stroker79;429387 said:


> LOL, around here no one really has or at least uses warning lights. I do commercial work so im not sure about our resi route drivers. Good luck this year! payup


same around here. I would say most have a rotating or flashing yellow on top but I see plenty with no lights at all. last year and the year before i had no lights either. finaly bought a flasher for the roof of the truck this year.


----------



## Detroitdan

Not to go too far off topic, but the federal gov't is trying to change things for just this reason. They want tow trucks to not use their warning lights unless they are stopped at a scene or with a disabled vehicle, and not use them when towing unless they aren't able to travel with the flow of traffic. Same goes for construction sites along roadways where there are 7 million distracting lights. They have a point, I've heard of several wrecker drivers getting killed while working along the road with lights going, because people are so immune to the lights they just assumed they were travelling down the road rather than stopped. So by doing away with as much unnecessary lighting as possible, they're hoping people will begin to associate warning lights with an actual need to use caution.
I don't know what the answer is. I believe in using warning lights, but I don't like blinding people. I am convinced that the average motorist is an an idiot with too much on their mind to concentrate on driving carefully. I don't know if that will ever change. People talking on phones or whatever are still going to run over cops, highway dept workers and wrecker operators no matter how many warning lights are going.


----------



## JohnnyU

stroker79;429387 said:


> LOL, around here no one really has or at least uses warning lights. I do commercial work so im not sure about our resi route drivers. Good luck this year! payup


That's funny because years ago, I was traveling from one site to another and got pulled over and asked if my warning beacon worked. I told him it did and that I was just driving to the next jobsite. He gave me a verbal warning and told me to leave it on.

I've talked to police at gas stations before and asked them. Many would reply with as long as you guys aren't trying to pull people over or abuse the lights, they have more important thing to worry about when the snow is flying.

Even the LEO's don't know what the law is, or how to interpret it.....


----------



## stroker79

JohnnyU;430302 said:


> That's funny because years ago, I was traveling from one site to another and got pulled over and asked if my warning beacon worked. I told him it did and that I was just driving to the next jobsite. He gave me a verbal warning and told me to leave it on.
> 
> I've talked to police at gas stations before and asked them. Many would reply with as long as you guys aren't trying to pull people over or abuse the lights, they have more important thing to worry about when the snow is flying.
> 
> Even the LEO's don't know what the law is, or how to interpret it.....


haha, thats pretty funny. There are times where I have driven down the road with the lights on, especially during the daylight hours. I have passed a few cops, got self consious and then realized that i forgot to turn of my warning lights. They never did anything either. As far as being told to drive down the road with the lights on is a new one! I think it might actually drive me nuts after so long haha.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Here are a few pic's && video's of my New Sho-Me Luminator Bar.....

http://i220.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid220.photobucket.com/albums/dd252/002DURAMAX/Duramax416.flv

http://i220.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid220.photobucket.com/albums/dd252/002DURAMAX/Duramax417.flv


----------



## yamaguy

02DURAMAX;435533 said:


> Here are a few pic's && video's of my New Sho-Me Luminator Bar.....
> 
> <


Thats cool, I think I am going to go with the sho-me Able 2. Anyone have it?


----------



## Eclipse

yamaguy;438129 said:


> Thats cool, I think I am going to go with the sho-me Able 2. Anyone have it?


Careful because Sho-Me sells a few different versions of mini-LED bars. The one 02Duramax has is the only one I would recommend. The other ones do not have nearly the light output as the one shown in the video posted buy 02Duramax.

FWIW - The best value mini-LED bar in my opinion is the Whelen Responder. For about the same price as the cheaper Sho-Me bar you can get the CON3 style Responder and it has a ton more light output than the cheap Sho-Me. If you want to spend a few more bucks the Linear version of the Whelen Responder is very bright lightbar and is equally as bright, if not brighter (I have not set the two side by side yet), than the better version of the Sho-Me mini-LED bar (like 02Duramax's).


----------



## 02DURAMAX

yamaguy;438129 said:


> Thats cool, I think I am going to go with the sho-me Able 2. Anyone have it?


In what suburb are you exactly??


----------



## stroker79

02DURAMAX;438624 said:


> In what suburb are you exactly??


Yamaguy is in Aurora


----------



## yamaguy

stroker79;438632 said:


> Yamaguy is in Aurora


I am in Joliet actually.


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;438742 said:


> I am in Joliet actually.


I knew it was one or the other, lol.


----------



## TurbDies2500

Where did you get the Show Me and how much was it?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

TurbDies2500;439773 said:


> Where did you get the Show Me and how much was it?


I bought it from www.Sirennet.com & It was $422 shipped..


----------



## 91AK250

heres mine, a walen rotator and some LED strobes from ebay(nothing fancy) but plenty bright for what i do. on a side note like alot of others local to me, i drive with them on.


----------



## infineon954

*My 06' GMC*


----------



## yamaguy

your video is set to private, Infine


----------



## infineon954

yep. this stuff is all new to mw. try now


----------



## jjklongisland

First I would like to say some of you guys have some nice set ups...

Second, I read this entire post just now and would like to give my opinion... I am all for visibility and warning lights, whether you have a single halogen or a 25 seperate strobes plowing without a light just isnt that smart... I think I would have better chances of being seen than distracting or blinding other drivers... Personally when driving from one account to another I only use my light if it is actually snowing or poor visablility... When I am plowing I only use my light when entering the right of way or when there are other motorists in the same place I am plowing... Anyone that plows public roads and are in the act of plowing should be required to have warning lights and should be on when plowing... That being said, its all about being safe and using your head... If a guy wants to spend 100's of dollars on lights thats cool with me cause I think lights are cool... I can tell you that on some nights when I try to be a good samaritan and help a stranded motorist I wish I had those cool lights that some of you guys have... Cause I have been scared for my life a few times on the side of the road...


----------



## Dissociative

i had 6 froward strobes and 6 rear strobes, dash beacon, and some leds on my old truck...with headlight flashers

just a stinkin code 3 twin rotator on new one...but it's high speed...
i miss my lights a lot... :crying:


----------



## Mark13

Here is my very complex lighting set up. 

It cost me $0 to make the mounting plate and we have 2 of those lights laying around.


----------



## mike psd

*Whelen Responder LP*

i just got my light bar tonight from strobes N more . great place to buy from very fast and professional . you'll need to excuse the video tonight i'm going to try and get something better tomorrow both a day time shot and night time enjoy guys


----------



## DodgeGuy

Mike PSD: How do you like your Responder? I personally like them.


----------



## mike psd

right out of the box its very bright !!!!!!!!!!!!!! now i have the magnetic mount so only one pattern technically but easy modify . which i'll be doing prob next weekend .i'll find out tomorrow in the day time and plowing with all the snow thats forecasted


----------



## DodgeGuy

I think you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Eclipse

I have been saying for a little while now that the Responder is the best mini LED bar out there. I think you have found that out as well


----------



## mike psd

Eclipse;454533 said:


> I have been saying for a little while now that the Responder is the best mini LED bar out there. I think you have found that out as well


eclipse thank you very much for helping me out !!!!!!!  -mike


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark, you need more/better lights than that!

I bought a 48" Whelen Edge , so I'm going to get rid of one of my mini lightbars.

Any interest?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

do you have a video of it?
controller?

how much are you asking?


----------



## J & B Lawncare

*Good Ole Light*

Mark I love those old Whelens.

Thaanks

J & B


----------



## Spinman710

Updated my setup...I sold the backrack at a local swap meet and bought a Sho-Me rotator that was brighter than the LED that the guy had right next to it...$30 bucks...he wanted $110 for the LED...
Moved the LED's I had to the grille and mounted to a tool box that was given to me.

Here's the old...
http://i239.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid239.photobucket.com/albums/ff80/spinman710/P1010003.flv

Here's the new...
http://i239.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid239.photobucket.com/albums/ff80/spinman710/MVI_0009.flv


----------



## OSLIGHTS

Here is ours 

http://media.putfile.com/wwwoslightscom-Strobe-Video27


----------



## Detroitdan

OSLIGHTS;468542 said:


> Here is ours
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/wwwoslightscom-Strobe-Video27


Not bad, but you need more lights.


----------



## Mark13

JohnnyU;454675 said:


> Mark, you need more/better lights than that!





J & B Lawncare;457216 said:


> Mark I love those old Whelens.


There is two of them in our shop so I figured at least that would be better than nothing.
I should put the other one on the passengers side so I can look like a utility truck from the 70s.

Naa, going to get a mini bar and some hide-a-ways soon.


----------



## OSLIGHTS

Detroitdan;468884 said:


> Not bad, but you need more lights.


Haha, I wll have to see what I can do. We are actually setting up a new vehicle now, with all LED lights. Just waiting for Whelens new LED Hideaways to hit the shelves before we finish up.


----------



## JD Dave

OSLIGHTS;468542 said:


> Here is ours
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/wwwoslightscom-Strobe-Video27


My eyes hurt from watching the vid!!


----------



## Mark13

OSLIGHTS;468542 said:


> Here is ours
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/wwwoslightscom-Strobe-Video27





JD Dave;469491 said:


> My eyes hurt from watching the vid!!


I can't see it. I get a nice little red X up in the top left corner.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Been really bored with no snow so I just tossed this on top to see how it looked.



Rear traffic advisor patterns


----------



## DFLS

*How to upload video*

How do you upload a 55 mb video?


----------



## stroker79

DFLS;485612 said:


> How do you upload a 55 mb video?


if its less than 5 mins long you can upload it to www.photobucket.com. its free to register


----------



## DFLS

stroker79;485616 said:


> if its less than 5 mins long you can upload it to www.photobucket.com. its free to register


I am using youtube will be up tomorrow. Where did you get the bug?


----------



## DFLS

*Tier3's and strobes*

Tier3's on both plows and front top, Linear strobes toward back with adjustable patterns.


----------



## ultimate plow

looks real good DFLS. I like the placement on all the lights and just the 2 strobes to the rear. Good job.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

DFLS;485658 said:


> Tier3's on both plows and front top, Linear strobes toward back with adjustable patterns.


i couldnt see the ones in ur grill till u moved ur plow frame is in the way


----------



## stroker79

KGRlandscapeing;486059 said:


> i couldnt see the ones in ur grill till u moved ur plow frame is in the way


the lights are actually attached to the plow frame, not the truck. and they point out, not foward.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

stroker79;486065 said:


> the lights are actually attached to the plow frame, not the truck. and they point out, not foward.


o wow opps messd that one up sorry about that


----------



## ultimate plow

what kinda strobes are on the rear?


----------



## Philbilly2

So I went out and took video of my strobes tonight. I learned that my digital camera sucks for taking video that is fast. My strobes flash 4 times per hit, through the camera, my strobes look like turn signals. :crying: This sucks!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

here is a vid of the whelen edge we just got, its going on the red dodge, it has 4 i believe 55watt backup lights on it, which are stupid bright.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

man goldpro id hate to get behind u


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

here is one more without the backup lights on.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

KGRlandscapeing;499723 said:


> man goldpro id hate to get behind u


hahha yea no kidding. they are bright as hell.


----------



## Fiafighterdude




----------



## Fiafighterdude




----------



## Chevyboy

Snowman19;347682 said:


> Let's Start a Strobe video thread
> 
> http://s136.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid136.photobucket.com/albums/q187/GrassMan19/Sealcoatinglogo004.flv
> 
> And at night
> http://s136.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid136.photobucket.com/albums/q187/GrassMan19/Sealcoatinglogo005.flv


What kind of lights do you have in your front grill?


----------



## Snowplowkid

Snowman19, nice lights


----------



## DodgeGuy

Chevyboy;510320 said:


> What kind of lights do you have in your front grill?


My guess is LX4's since they alternate 2 and 2 which means there is 4 LED's in them.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## Snowman19

Chevyboy;510320 said:


> What kind of lights do you have in your front grill?


The are made by Whacker USA 
Here's the link http://www.whackerusa.com/store/ledpolicelight/prod_10.html


----------



## Lowriderfd44

My S-10 Blazer. I'm working on my Silverado now.


----------



## Lowriderfd44

sorry, forgot to mention:

91 S-10 Blazer
Whelen two outlet 25 watt strobe unit under the hood with 2 tubes in the bumper lights.
Federal Signal mini phantom under my rear view mirror
Whelen Tir3's behind the grill: 2 clear and 2 blue
two strobe tubes in the tail lights.


----------



## Zombee

Wow, lot's of overkill here. Too much light can be not only distracting, but also give motorist retina "bleaching", meaning that when they come across a truck that's flashed out and looks like a UFO, they see spots for 5 minutes afterwards impeding their vision. 

Be visible, but be safe about it. I run a Whelen 9000 edge, and strobes in my backup lights, and that's it. I run the two flashers in the bar only when travelling in service, and then turn the strobes on when plowing.

But, nobody can argue that some of these trucks aren't safe from being seen. Better safe than sorry I guess!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice Video Lowrider!


----------



## Lowriderfd44

J&R Landscaping;526443 said:


> Nice Video Lowrider!


Thanks! I love flashing lights. Kind of a hobby i guess. Plus, where i'm from, no one likes to get out of the way when volunteers respond to anything. I agree, it could be a little much but, when i'm trying to get to the firehouse for an emergency, i don't like to drive like a nut. I'd rather just have people get out of the way. No one seems to have a problem with seeing me, lol.

When i plow, I use a Star mini halogen bar. It's my companies truck and they don't believe in warning lights, so i have to bring my own from home.


----------



## Zombee

Lowriderfd44;526766 said:


> Thanks! I love flashing lights. Kind of a hobby i guess. Plus, where i'm from, no one likes to get out of the way when volunteers respond to anything. I agree, it could be a little much but, when i'm trying to get to the firehouse for an emergency, i don't like to drive like a nut. I'd rather just have people get out of the way. No one seems to have a problem with seeing me, lol.
> 
> When i plow, I use a Star mini halogen bar. It's my companies truck and they don't believe in warning lights, so i have to bring my own from home.


Definitely need to be seen in an emergency vehicle. I'm perplexed why a company wouldn't want their plow vehicles visible. That's just unsafe. Out my way, nobody seems to believe in lighting their plow rigs, and I can't imagine why thy won't do it.


----------



## Lowriderfd44

Zombee;526976 said:


> Definitely need to be seen in an emergency vehicle. I'm perplexed why a company wouldn't want their plow vehicles visible. That's just unsafe. Out my way, nobody seems to believe in lighting their plow rigs, and I can't imagine why thy won't do it.


Well, i work for my township's board of education. Safety is never an issue with them. I've asked my boss why we don't have even a small strobe beacon or something. His response is that it's not needed and to not worry about it. They give me a hard time when i bring my own light. I only use it when i plow or he has me doing something on the side of a street somewhere. My response is always: "Would you rather deal with the medical expenses if i get hit?" He usually laves me alone till the next time, lol.


----------



## Lowriderfd44

Here's my Silverado so far. I got a dual blue Whelen Talon in the front and a Sho-Me LED slim light in the rear. Sorry bout the noise but it was cold and windy here today. Also, the angle is messed up on the rear LED, that's partially why you can barely see it, plus it's in a tinted window.


----------



## Lowriderfd44

Here's my s-10 during the day.


----------



## Lowriderfd44

Sorry, my last post didn't work. My video wouldn't load onto youtube. I'll try this.

http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/blazer2.flv


----------



## jblankster

YardMedic;348196 said:


> So what do people think they're achieving with grill lights while plowing? Corner strobes are about all the front lighting a truck needs. Roof & rear can accomplish the 360 degree visibility.
> 
> I've worked with too many FD whackers who think more is better. No, adequate is better.


exactly. i mean if its a hobby, why dont you keep em in your house? i like lights too. i keep them in my room with a power supply so if i want to turn them on i can. i keep one small beacon in my car for if i break down and thats it. when i start plowing im going to use my whelen mini edge and my hazards. thats all a snow plow needs imo.

and what does whack tastic amounts of lights do? nothing. actually can cause more problems, could blind drivers, you, or anything.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

jblankster;532196 said:


> exactly. i mean if its a hobby, why dont you keep em in your house? i like lights too. i keep them in my room with a power supply so if i want to turn them on i can. i keep one small beacon in my car for if i break down and thats it. when i start plowing im going to use my whelen mini edge and my hazards. thats all a snow plow needs imo.
> 
> and what does whack tastic amounts of lights do? nothing. actually can cause more problems, could blind drivers, you, or anything.


i never run my hazzards in my truck killing the turn signals isnt my idea of a good time .o ya and that tick tick tick noise would just make me wanna jump out of the truck in front of a bus


----------



## Detroitdan

KGRlandscapeing;532282 said:


> i never run my hazzards in my truck killing the turn signals isnt my idea of a good time .


X2. Hate when people do that. And some vehicles lose the hazards when braking, so it's pretty useless.


----------



## Mark13

Detroitdan;532319 said:


> X2. Hate when people do that. And some vehicles lose the hazards when braking, so it's pretty useless.


Chevy didn't plan that one out to well. Now that I have a mini bar mounted on my backrack I hope that I never have to use the hazards again.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Mark13;532474 said:


> Chevy didn't plan that one out to well. Now that I have a mini bar mounted on my backrack I hope that I never have to use the hazards again.


wait chevy uses brake lights as turn and hazzard? if thats the case what moron came up with that


----------



## Detroitdan

Not all of them. My old truck does but my newer ones don't. I don't think anyone thought you would be driving around with them on. They were probably intended more for being used when you are stopped on the side of the road. Helping someone with a Ford that broke down.


----------



## Mark13

KGRlandscapeing;532477 said:


> wait chevy uses brake lights as turn and hazzard? if thats the case what moron came up with that


The 88-98 gm truck hazards turn off/freeze as soon as you touch the brake pedal. The 99+ gm trucks have the brake and turn signal/hazards seperated in the tail lights.



Detroitdan;532732 said:


> They were probably intended more for being used when you are stopped on the side of the road. Helping someone with a Ford that broke down.


 Fix or Repair Daily/ Found on Road Dead.


----------



## Lowriderfd44

Here's my Silverado

http://s26.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/alllightsday.flv


----------



## Lowriderfd44

Here it is at night

http://s26.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/alllightsnight.flv


----------



## Detroitdan

lowrider, I f'ing love your avatar!


----------



## Lowriderfd44

Detroitdan;542381 said:


> lowrider, I f'ing love your avatar!


haha, thanks. always cracks me up.


----------



## martyman

I'm going to buy a strobe this year...ten years I've used absolutely nothing and have done fine but I will try one and see if it helps. The comments on the guys treating it like a "hobby" seems correct and they do look extreme. I would consider it to be misleading as though they are an emergency vehicle (Police/Fire/Ambulance).


----------



## mferrari

I have a single rotating beacon on the roof that cost maybe $20 a few years back. But I just got an LEED LED dash light that is very nice. Sorry for the short video, camera batteries are dead but I will work on a better video and a day light one. It has alot of flash patterns.


----------

